# Great podcast on food Fermentation



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2017)

This podcast was on Bon Appetite really good discussion on fermentation 

Bon Appétit Foodcast: 100: Sandor Katz
https://overcast.fm/+D3X05KjUA


----------

